# 24 volt trl mtr set up



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

not the best idea, better to have a dedicated starter, but you could wire one of the troller batteries as a back up starter battery


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

It will not hurt anything to have starter wired to one of the batteries. IF trolling motor is upfront I'd rather have a smaller battery hooked up to starter and placed in the stern. Then you don't have to run all the wire from front to back.


----------

